

Python `in` operator explained - kracekumar
http://kracekumar.com/post/22512660850/python-in-operator-use-cases

======
Locke1689
Everything here is explained in the standard documentation at
[http://docs.python.org/reference/datamodel.html#emulating-
co...](http://docs.python.org/reference/datamodel.html#emulating-container-
types).

~~~
kracekumar
Completely agreed, standard doc is goto reference, they miss variety of
examples and use cases.

------
psylence519
Finally! The mysterious 'in' operator explained!

